# [UPDATE] Download SevenVG R2 Theme with Superbar for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 27, 2009)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png

This theme has been made for Windows XP users who want to have "Windows 7" look in their Windows. This theme can make your Windows XP look like Windows 7. This theme provides:*

1. Full Start ORB.**
2. Windows 7 Superbar
**3. Big and Iconized taskbar buttons.* 

This theme is an update over previous "*SevenVG Refresh*" theme. It contains:*

1. New Start ORB**
2. New Taskbar buttons**
3. Reduced Taskbar height, now it looks exact same as Windows 7 taskbar**
4. Lots of bug fixes and some new resources* 

*th05.deviantart.com/fs43/300W/i/2009/058/6/8/SevenVG_R2_Theme_for_Win_XP_by_Vishal_Gupta.png
*
Download Link

More Info & Instructions
*


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanx man, will download it.


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

nice one...Thanks!


----------



## als2 (Feb 27, 2009)

excellent update my friend


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a brilliant theme VG. Thanks a TON!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. If anyone wants the new light blue shellstyle for XP like following screenshot:

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/New_Windows7_Build_7022_Common_Task.png

Then you can get the same using following link:

*Download New Windows 7 Light Blue Shellstyle for XP*

*How to Use*


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 28, 2009)

Another awesum work VG ~


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

1st one is better. Thanks VG.


----------



## nsalgaocar (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks a lot! 
gr8 work


----------



## Sathish (Feb 28, 2009)

great work theme-man..

if it u add win 7 icons pack, this could be a real one.. !!


----------



## chooza (Mar 6, 2009)

Good work Man.


----------



## digi23 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gr8 works and thanx


----------

